# How do you stay motivated?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Sometimes you just need to remind yourself to keep going, whether business is booming or has slowed to a trickle. Your personal habits, your attitude and your ability to set a routine and stay dedicated to your business matter. *Staying Motivated Busy or Slow*


How do you stay motivated?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I remember as a young entrepreneur when I first went out on my own, not my first job site but certainly in the first year, there was some digging to do. Not a lot of digging, maybe 100' or so, but it was in clay and it was raining. On that job I developed a saying I keep in my mind "the only way to get it done is to do it" and I use that to this day when facing a challenge I'd really rather not be facing. It doesn't come up often, but when it does, it reminds me of that job. And of course there's the satisfaction of having the task complete being no longer a lingering burden.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> I remember as a young entrepreneur when I first went out on my own, not my first job site but certainly in the first year, there was some digging to do. Not a lot of digging, maybe 100' or so, but it was in clay and it was raining. On that job I developed a saying I keep in my mind "the only way to get it done is to do it" and I use that to this day when facing a challenge I'd really rather not be facing. It doesn't come up often, but when it does, it reminds me of that job. And of course there's the satisfaction of having the task complete being no longer a lingering burden.


That’s 100’ more digging than I want to do  .

I get your point, though. Get the ugly stuff done first.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I just keep thinking that if I get everything done I can relax.... you’d think after 30-40 years I’d learn LOL


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

"How do you stay motivated?"

I owe, I owe...it's off to work I go...


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Money!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> I remember as a young entrepreneur when I first went out on my own, not my first job site but certainly in the first year, there was some digging to do. Not a lot of digging, maybe 100' or so, but it was in clay and it was raining. On that job I developed a saying I keep in my mind "the only way to get it done is to do it" and I use that to this day when facing a challenge I'd really rather not be facing. It doesn't come up often, but when it does, it reminds me of that job. And of course there's the satisfaction of having the task complete being no longer a lingering burden.


One of my friend's father was a foreman for the DOT, this was his motivational method. If there was a group gathered bitching and looking at what they had to do but not doing it, he'd say "OK quiet everyone let's together all wish as hard as we can at the same time and see if this miracles itself done." He'd close his eyes, hold his breath, make a face for a second, open them and say, "Did it work? No? Nothing? Goddamnit. OK, we tried. Get started NOW."


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


The thing that motivates me the most is denouncing trolls who spam this forum, especially ones who falsely claim they are electrical contractors when they are not.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

When I am moderator, this will not happen. 

VOTE FOR HAX!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Previously I needed no motivation boosters I love what I do. At age 66 (67 in a month) that motivation is starting to wain. The fact that I have 1.5 years left of alimony and then I can use MY MONEY as I see fit keeps me going and try to build up some retirement as I lost 80% of that in the settlement and I have that going for me. 

When I hear women's rights I spit. It is not about equal rights, it is about taking what they can get without giving up anything they have presently under the law.

And for the record, we have a binding agreement yet my kids tell me she is talking about taking me to court as she feels she was swindled and screwed by me and her lawyer.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

GarryJones said:


> How can you tell which is the best product from the list on this site?


WHAT PRODUCTS? aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> That’s 100’ more digging than I want to do  .
> 
> I get your point, though. *Get the ugly stuff done first.*


Reminds me of my second marriage!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What motivates me:

Ex wives, young wife, female friends, 6 kids (new son), 4 grandchildren (currently 2 more enroute), waterfront house, want a new boat, and maybe opening a new business.

Is that enough?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I want that mid life crisis car I hear others have...


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Car parts. And not wanting to work so much. I figure the more I make the less I have to work.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

[QUOTE



How do you stay motivated?[/QUOTE]

I think about hot chicks that like to go camping


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have 4 kids to feed.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh..... and I’m saving up to get out of Cali one day!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> How do you stay motivated?


I think about hot chicks that like to go camping[/QUOTE]

Have you ever invited a couple of them to 'camp'?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Oh..... and I’m saving up to get out of Cali one day!



:thumbup:

May the force be with you!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If I never work another day, financially, I'f be fine........but emotionally, it's a different story. 

I enjoy what I do, if I ever get to the point that I no longer enjoy it, I'll retire. Not sure how that would work out though.......lol.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

micromind said:


> If I never work another day, financially, I'f be fine........but emotionally, it's a different story.
> 
> I enjoy what I do, if I ever get to the point that I no longer enjoy it, I'll retire. Not sure how that would work out though.......lol.


My wife and I were having a discussion about this, and this is the conclusion we both came to as to why I can only get my business so far. I love what I do too much to get out of the field and run a "Proper" organization. 

But.... I think that just means I need to hire the right individual to run it for me!:biggrin:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Wallet sized pictures of Ben Franklin are all I need for motivation:wink::biggrin:


----------



## 2604Sparky (Nov 7, 2017)

I’ve been struggling with motivation lately, times are tough and I can’t see a light at the end of the tunnel. I like to think acknowledging this is a step in the right direction yet I’m not sure when and where this lack of motivation manifested.


----------



## Paul SA (Jul 29, 2019)

2604Sparky said:


> I’ve been struggling with motivation lately, times are tough and I can’t see a light at the end of the tunnel. I like to think acknowledging this is a step in the right direction yet I’m not sure when and where this lack of motivation manifested.


hi Sparky
there are always light at the end of the tunnel - actually there are one light at each side You just need to have a look around the corner every one on this form were there at some stage (normally when things get tough in the business and i assure you it goes up and down the whole time so brace yourself - sorry this is not helping)
the main thing is to get up and work, the best way to get out of slump (or go the other way start drinking A LOT - see there are 2 lights :biggrin

i will send you a friend invite maybe this will help


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

My motivation is to quit ASAP.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanranta (Feb 18, 2020)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 133988
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is difficult to stay motivated when corona apocalypse is in full bloom.:sad:


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

micromind said:


> If I never work another day, financially, I'f be fine........but emotionally, it's a different story.
> 
> I enjoy what I do, if I ever get to the point that I no longer enjoy it, I'll retire. Not sure how that would work out though.......lol.


If I could afford to retire today I would. 

I hate getting up early. 
I'm only scared of the dark, heights, and hard work.
Tools make my hands burn like Holy Water on a vampire.
Thinking hurts my head.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

em158 said:


> If I could afford to retire today I would.
> 
> I hate getting up early.
> I'm only scared of the dark, heights, and hard work.
> ...


:surprise::surprise:

How do you get out there and face the world daily?

Or have you been sheltered in place before it was a thing?


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> :surprise::surprise:
> 
> How do you get out there and face the world daily?
> 
> Or have you been sheltered in place before it was a thing?


I face every day with a smile. Don't tell anyone, but some people, myself included would never call me an electrician.

One of my heroes told me decades ago that there is no job a good test guy can't do with a cup of coffee in one hand a cigarette in the other. I don't smoke so I just keep one hand in my pocket.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I owe, I owe, so it's off to work I go!


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

My usual method is white wire on the left side, black wire on the right side. I can always find someone willing to flip the breaker on for me. They always seem to leave it on longer than two seconds though, no matter how hard they promise not to.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

This is the first job I have ever had that has not motivated me to find a different job. 

Motivation is especially hard working by yourself. I usually procrastinate till there is some sort of pressure to get the job done or I find something more interesting to do for the day. That is the nice thing about always having something that needs done.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

money


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

It's motivating being around people who have passion and have drive. Being around people who just come to work to get a paycheck, being around this will turn you into the same potato. Try your best to work your way into a position that is around someone who is motivating to be around. Someone that you can talk to about electrical theory and they will be willing and wanting to discuss these topics with you. Someone that works hard and can push you to be at that same level. Idk, you gotta be around someone with passion in this trade if you are feeling super down and unmotivated. That is how you flip the script. If you can't find this in your current company, or you find yourself doing the same ole repetitive stuff all the time. Talk to your boss, if he can't change it where you are doing new stuff all the time and learning. I'd leave... I work on the "construction" side of a service company and it's always something new all the time. It's motivating and I learn a lot. If all I did was change lamps and ballasts all day or dig or bend pipe and pull wire for months on end, then yeah I'd be sitting in your shoes. These are two big things that keep me motivated. You're already doing the right thing by seeking the help, that's huge. Wish you the best.


----------



## 5kv flash (Jul 15, 2016)

brian john said:


> Previously I needed no motivation boosters I love what I do. At age 66 (67 in a month) that motivation is starting to wain. The fact that I have 1.5 years left of alimony and then I can use MY MONEY as I see fit keeps me going and try to build up some retirement as I lost 80% of that in the settlement and I have that going for me.
> 
> When I hear women's rights I spit. It is not about equal rights, it is about taking what they can get without giving up anything they have presently under the law.
> 
> And for the record, we have a binding agreement yet my kids tell me she is talking about taking me to court as she feels she was swindled and screwed by me and her lawyer.


I never had kids ,made sure my wife always had a job ,I kept busy and saw my wife 4 days a week we worked different shifts it worked out very well ,I was busy 7 days a week for 10 years ,I love to work I have twice the energy than my spouse,I am 59 years old now ,tons of energy still ,you must do what makes you happy and keep a marriage together not easy for sure..

Sent from my SM-A505U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

If I don't work, I go hungry.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's harder to find help in Florida because nobody has to work to stay warm.


----------

